# The oldfag thread (30yo and up)



## Cool Dog (May 1, 2021)

So how you guys are dealing with being at most 10 years away from your forties?

Me I'm already dealing with old fuck health issues like a bad knee and I got some blood tests soon that will probably show I got high everything and have to cut down on salt, fats and everything that makes food good, just like a lot of people do around my age. 

Feeling a bit nostalgic at times but not enough to go broke becoming a collectorfag, more like nostalgia for shit that I missed out on because I was busy or broke at the time. Not everybody gets to travel around the world in his twenties.

Anyway, how about you?


----------



## Spooky Bones (May 1, 2021)

30 and up? Found the youngfag.


----------



## Tookie (May 1, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> Not everybody gets to travel around the world in his twenties.


It's a lot more fun to do that when you have some money and don't have to live like a hobo.


----------



## Cool Dog (May 1, 2021)

Tookie said:


> It's a lot more fun to do that when you have some money and don't have to live like a hobo.


Well yeah I meant that, staying at hotels and stuff, not like that guy who was sleeping at parks in tokyo


----------



## Celebrate Nite (May 1, 2021)

For me, health-wise, aside from having a deviated septum (which is part of the reason why i HATE wearing masks) the only thing wrong with me is that my protein is high and my iron is low.  Recently I started taking iron pills ontop of my multi-vitamin, and so far I seem to have a little more energy than usual.

Only thing I seriously collect is DVDs of my favorite shows, both old and new (Bob's Burgers and Archer is like the newest shows I have... everything else is from the 90's).  Shout Factory made it easy for me to do this, but unfortunately they keep loosing some good licenses (like Hey Arnold... they had the complete series years ago but not anymore), so I have to find other places to get my stuff.


Cool Dog said:


> Not everybody gets to travel around the world in his twenties.


Traveling is overrated.  I'm sure their are some nice places, but considering the majority of the world is fucked, you're better off (at most) doing road trips to different states or something.

Then again I've always been a homebody.  Furthest I've been to was New Jersey, Connecticut, and Pennsylvania.


----------



## Cool Dog (May 1, 2021)

SSF2T Old User said:


> Traveling is overrated.  I'm sure their are some nice places, but considering the majority of the world is fucked, you're better off (at most) doing road trips to different states or something.


Not planning to do trendy shit but there are some stuff I would like to see like venice which is flooding, or the pyramids before the sandniggers finally blow them up like they did with nineveh and a bunch of babylonian stuff. Idgaf about going to beaches or snob places

And I'm not in the states but doing a roadtrip over there would be cool too, or even better yet a panamerican road trip, tho I would've to pay to get the car on a boat from panama to colombia since apparently there are no actual roads connecting the two

A road trip around the EU would be great too, I dont like trains


----------



## MediocreMilt (May 1, 2021)

30  and over, huh?

So you guys all married with kids then.


----------



## Pee Cola (May 1, 2021)

>tfw a 30 year old describes themselves as an "oldfag"


----------



## Cool Dog (May 1, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> >tfw a 30 year old describes themselves as an "oldfag"


I'm "30 something", not gonna post my actual age, dox risk and all

And given that most internet communities are full of kids, teens and people in their early twenties being a +30yo who saw the web 1.0 rise and fall, and the internet become the normie infested shithole it is today kind of makes you an oldfag for todays standards. I seen zoomers ask me about the old internet as you would ask your grandpa about the war or some really old shit, not something that happened 1-2 decades ago


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 1, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> 30  and over, huh?
> 
> So you guys all married with kids then.


Yep.


----------



## OrionBalls (May 1, 2021)

Fuck, I'm older than old. Hope I can still hang with you autistic kids. Also, my back really hurts, today, and my hernia is acting up. Going to have to apply some menthol patches, grab a cup of tea, and sleep it off.


----------



## White Devil (May 1, 2021)

My back hurts, my knee hurts, my wrist hurts. 

Fucking kill me already.


----------



## ForgedBlades (May 1, 2021)

I basically spent my entire 20s on the couch, so I feel alright. Just counting down the days until my dip habit takes my lower jaw.


----------



## Dwight Frye (May 2, 2021)

I’m in my mid 30s and live a pretty boring life. Work, come home, eat dinner, dick around online or some other form of entertainment for a few hours, go to sleep. Rinse and repeat. Even on my days off I don’t really go out much. Might be dull but I’m at the point where I’m fine with boring.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (May 3, 2021)

I turn 30 this week, and I'm not sure how to feel about it. On the one hand, I still look and feel young, but on the other, the thought of being "in my thirties" is something of an identity-shattering realization for me. It's just not how I see myself, and I can't decide if it's how I want others to see me.

I suppose I'll have to come to terms with it.


----------



## TiggerNits (May 3, 2021)

My wife just let me know that our 5 year old playing with my entrenching tool from the garage hasn't been him digging holes in the backyard, he's been pooping out there since we taught him how to do it on a camping trip 7 weeks ago. She caught him just now and is so mad. I'm extremely proud I managed not to laugh during the phonecall


----------



## Pargon (May 3, 2021)

Late 30s and fuck if I'm going to have or adopt kids. Nothing against them or people who want 'em; I'm just not cut out to care for something with more demanding needs than a cat. If I die in my sleep they can feast on my corpse for weeks and be fine. I have a job that challenges me and my boss isn't a cock. I'm getting on better with my partner. I have personal plans for the future, better late than never there.

For the first time in a long time I can't complain and so now I need to find something to put all that energy toward until my life catches fire again.


----------



## rocknrollmartian (May 3, 2021)

Pargon said:


> Late 30s and fuck if I'm going to have or adopt kids. Nothing against them or people who want 'em; I'm just not cut out to care for something with more demanding needs than a cat.


Same. People often tell me I'd be a good parent, but parenting 24/7 is obviously a completely different beast than hanging out with relatives' kids at a zoo or park or watching a Disney movie for a few hours. It's exhausting, full-time work if done right, and many kids still grow up to blame their parents for any and all of their personal failings.


----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (May 3, 2021)

SSF2T Old User said:


> Traveling is overrated.  I'm sure their are some nice places, but considering the majority of the world is fucked, you're better off (at most) doing road trips to different states or something.
> 
> Then again I've always been a homebody.  Furthest I've been to was New Jersey, Connecticut, and Pennsylvania.


Not to PL too much, but I'm old enough that whether I'm a millennial or and Xer is a question of what year you put the split.  The one time I've been in NYC was back before it got cleaned up.  Have a fond memory of looking down from the top of the WTC and wondering what would happen if I dropped a penny.

I think every American should have to travel across the country before we let them out into the lesser parts of the world.  And I mean road trip.  My family spent a summer once just driving across the country and it was an experience, hit both Niagra Falls and the Grand Canyon.  You can't really wrap your head around the vastness of America without having done the drive.  Once you hit the endless cornfields and the signs warning you the next gas station after the one at this exit is 160+ miles away you start to understand.  America is fucking beautiful though and everyone should see it.  Forget those shithole cities.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 3, 2021)

>30 is the "oldfag" line now

What the fuck


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 3, 2021)

I'm old.


----------



## TiggerNits (May 3, 2021)

More AWS-8Q Than You said:


> Not to PL too much, but I'm old enough that whether I'm a millennial or and Xer is a question of what year you put the split.  The one time I've been in NYC was back before it got cleaned up.  Have a fond memory of looking down from the top of the WTC and wondering what would happen if I dropped a penny.
> 
> I think every American should have to travel across the country before we let them out into the lesser parts of the world.  And I mean road trip.  My family spent a summer once just driving across the country and it was an experience, hit both Niagra Falls and the Grand Canyon.  You can't really wrap your head around the vastness of America without having done the drive.  Once you hit the endless cornfields and the signs warning you the next gas station after the one at this exit is 160+ miles away you start to understand.  America is fucking beautiful though and everyone should see it.  Forget those shithole cities.


My hard late Gen X vs  early Millennial split is the question "what show did your parents get mad at you for watching, beavis and butt-head, or southpark." The former being gen X, the latter being millennial.

My brother is juuuussssttttt barely on the gen x side. My kid sister is on the other and the difference between the two is night and day


----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (May 3, 2021)

TiggerNits said:


> My hard late Gen X vs  early Millennial split is the question "what show did your parents get mad at you for watching, beavis and butt-head, or southpark." The former being gen X, the latter being millennial.
> 
> My brother is juuuussssttttt barely on the gen x side. My kid sister is on the other and the difference between the two is night and day


Good split, Gen X then.  I generally identify with Xers anyways, what with my sunny, cynical disposition.  My little sister is far more millennial, although not crazy.  There's a notable difference between really early Millennials and later ones.  I think if they were adults before Smart Phones, they're usually alright.  Maybe if you remember station wagons with backwards facing seats too.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (May 4, 2021)

Life is good.

To quote the song: "It could have been much worse but it should have been better."

Still, being solid Gen-X, all the shit I've survived, I'm doing good. Even the aches and pains are all worth it.


----------



## White Devil (May 4, 2021)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I turn 30 this week, and I'm not sure how to feel about it. On the one hand, I still look and feel young, but on the other, the thought of being "in my thirties" is something of an identity-shattering realization for me. It's just not how I see myself, and I can't decide if it's how I want others to see me.
> 
> I suppose I'll have to come to terms with it.


You'll be fine. I'm in my mid 30s and people still think I'm in my mid 20s. Just keep in shape and you won't really recognize that you're "older".  Yeah my body hurts and aches but that's due to the life I've led having high impact on it, just stay healthy and fit and you'll look and feel in your 20s still. Eventually that will catch up but just enjoy your third decade. For most people, it's the best in their lives. Prime place in career, making real adult money, can do whatever the fuck you want, etc. I've enjoyed mine way more than my 20s so far just for the ability to DO shit. 

Yeah the big 3-0 is a cultural spectre for some reason but don't let that pop culture bullshit make you worry. Just remember that you can run faster, jump higher, and do math better than those retards that think 30 is old.


----------



## Dom Cruise (May 4, 2021)

I'll be honest, it's been a challenge.

I turned 30 in 2019, I was not feeling great about how my 20s played out but I was making big plans for my 30s... then COVID happened and absolutely cratered it all, I no longer have any real solid plans for the future because it's hard to do so not really knowing what the actual long term impact of COVID will be.

A funny thing has happened though, I actually feel like a true blue adult now, with age has come knowledge, maybe this is partly because of the lockdowns giving me a lot of time to sit and think, but I've been hit with some really profound thoughts and understanding about life, the universe and everything that I've never really had before, it's been so crazy at times that to some degree it feels like my life hadn't really started until I turned 30, it feels like some real scales shave been lifted from my eyes.

With that comes me missing the innocence of youth, when it was much easier for me to just tune everything out, but at least I have gained something which is a feeling that I've been waking up to the truth and while it's less "fun" it does feel good.

I of course have also been reminding myself that being in your 30s doesn't make you THAT old, so it's gonna be ok.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 4, 2021)

Its really the decisions you made in your 20s that would decide how washed up you end up in your 30s, if you are in good health, a decent weight with no major debt and no kids the world is your oyster.


----------



## Sped Xing (May 4, 2021)

Late 30s.

My Dad asked about some of my friends and I told him I haven't really spoken to anyone but my wife or my boss in at least a year, focused as I am on work  He said that's what a boy my age should be like.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (May 4, 2021)

Body should go into its grave wholly ruined, so I take everything that ails me as expected.


----------



## Sped Xing (May 4, 2021)

Battlecruiser3000ad said:


> Body should go into its grave wholly ruined, so I take everything that ails me as expected.


Your body is a loaner.  Take care of it, you prick.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (May 4, 2021)

Mid 30's old........


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (May 4, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Your body is a loaner.  Take care of it, you prick.


Fuck you, there will be nothing left to harvest.


----------



## Lame Entropy (May 4, 2021)

haha old people


----------



## TiggerNits (May 4, 2021)

Being in my 40s and watching my wife freak out about turning 29 in a month is fun. 

"I'm gonna be 30 in a year, I feel so old!" says the smoothie sipping professional yoga instructor with two kids to her husband that's half gray with a metal knee and tinnitus  as he tries to light his cigar with a lighter he bought on leave in Greece while she was only in the 2nd grade


----------



## White Devil (May 4, 2021)

TiggerNits said:


> Being in my 40s and watching my wife freak out about turning 29 in a month is fun.
> 
> "I'm gonna be 30 in a year, I feel so old!" says the smoothie sipping professional yoga instructor with two kids to her husband that's half gray with a metal knee and tinnitus  as he tries to light his cigar with a lighter he bought on leave in Greece while she was only in the 2nd grade


You cradle robber, you!

Gotta admit, I had kind of a moral dilemma in my late 20s/ early 30s with 18 and 19 year olds showing interest in me. Like, does it make me a predator if I go for it and just have fun? They're practically children to me... But the attention and interest was always flattering and truthfully women our age just don't have bodies like that anymore.


----------



## TiggerNits (May 4, 2021)

White Devil said:


> You cradle robber, you!
> 
> Gotta admit, I had kind of a moral dilemma in my late 20s/ early 30s with 18 and 19 year olds showing interest in me. Like, does it make me a predator if I go for it and just have fun? They're practically children to me... But the attention and interest was always flattering and truthfully women our age just don't have bodies like that anymore.


I started dating my wife when she had just turned 21. She was working the desk at my gym and would flirt with me a little everytime I checked in and out. I figured she was just trying to get me to take her yoga or zumba class for the first two weeks. The third week I flirted back and she smiled really big and told me she was getting off in 20 minutes if I wanted to grab dinner or something. I had to go to a friend's birthday BBQ in an hour, so I said she was welcome to come with me if she was cool with meeting 90% of my friends and some family on the first date. She had me pick her up from her apartment on the way. Been together ever since


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (May 4, 2021)

TiggerNits said:


> Being in my 40s and watching my wife freak out about turning 29 in a month is fun


Ya only as old as the woman ya with


----------



## Dyn (May 4, 2021)

Go back to facebook you fucking boomers.


----------



## Justtocheck (May 4, 2021)

lmao at all the WrinklyballsackFags  mad that OP considered just 30 and up old. Take up Bridge already you white haired ghouls


----------



## Dark Edea (May 4, 2021)

Kiwi Farms was better 30 years ago in the 80s when the net was smaller.


----------



## White Devil (May 4, 2021)

Suck my saggy, home owning balls, zoomers.


----------



## Botchy Galoop (May 4, 2021)

Ancient boomer here.
ALL YOU YOUNG FAGGOTS, GET OFF MY THREAD.


----------



## Sped Xing (May 4, 2021)

White Devil said:


> You cradle robber, you!
> 
> Gotta admit, I had kind of a moral dilemma in my late 20s/ early 30s with 18 and 19 year olds showing interest in me. Like, does it make me a predator if I go for it and just have fun? They're practically children to me... But the attention and interest was always flattering and truthfully women our age just don't have bodies like that anymore.


I used to feel awkward about that.  Then I realized I was being stupid and got a young wife.  It was an excellent decision, and now I suspect "you should marry someone within two years of your age" is a jewish trick.


----------



## Justtocheck (May 4, 2021)

Dark Edea said:


> Kiwi Farms was better 30 years ago in the 80s when the net was smaller.


30 years ago would be the 90's man. I'd be checking up on the good ol' doc for your tests. Senile dementia is no joke.


----------



## Dark Edea (May 4, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> 30 years ago would be the 90's man. I'd be checking up on the good ol' doc for your tests. Senile dementia is no joke.


Meh so you lose a decade here or there. At least the Houston Oilers are still going strong.


----------



## FatalTater (May 4, 2021)

A few random thoughts before I "rest my eyes" and wake myself up snoring 10 minutes later-

The jokes about random pain after 30 and then everything hurting after 40? That's the universe's joke on humans. It is not a funny one.

True story - I was having trouble finding those strawberry hard candies with the soft centers that those in my household refer to as "granny candies" until the day after my 40th birthday. 

I remember well the days when pearls were being clutched over how Married With Children was going to utterly destroy the American family values. Then it was Roseanne. Then the Simpsons. 

How can anyone truly know a person unless they've taken a car trip from at least Dayton Ohio to Bozeman Montana and back again, with no cell phones or internet?

What was I saying? Eh. Who knows.


----------



## RinguPingu745 (May 4, 2021)

I really should have listened to people saying, "hey, treat your body well", but I felt like I was still in my early 20s a couple years ago. You think you're invincible until you start hauling around 50-60 pound bags of feed and slip a disk. Haven't really been the same since, and can no longer do that sort of lifting. Between that and a bum knee and hip, I am falling apart and feel like death. But at least a whiskey on ice takes the edge off while watching the birds outside.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (May 4, 2021)

Okay children, today's lesson on aging:

_*Didn't give a fuck then, still don't give a fuck now.*_

Given how hard I went at life when younger, it's a bit amazing I'm still here and for the most part, in pretty good overall health. Just a SWAG, but I'm willing to bet I'm the oldest Farmer here, maybe with the exception of @JosephStalin. He might have me by a year or so but we're likely pretty close agewise. 

I'm 66 this year. If you're older, PM me so we can start a Metamucil and the worst place I ever shit myself thread.  

They say with age comes wisdom. Not so sure about that, but it does provide a literal shit ton of hindsight and perspective. The kind of stuff that if I only knew THEN what I know NOW, well my life would likely be quite different. But maybe not. You can armchair quarterback your life decisions to death (quite literally) but it doesn't change a damn thing in the here and now. Wasted energy, all though I do like thinking back fondly of the many women I've had in my life. Only a couple of them best forgotten by time. 

Perspective is based on the the things that shaped your life the most. For me, one of the biggest was being sent home from school early in 2nd grade. All the adults talking in hushed tones as they hurried us on to the school buses. None of it made any sense until I walked in the front door and my mom was sitting on the couch crying hysterically "MY GOD! They shot him. They shot him!" On the TV was Dallas, TX. President Kennedy had been assassinated. Then Jack Ruby gunning down Oswald. Then RFK killed at a later date. Y'all like to talk glowniggers these days, but that shit was plutonium level glowing and we really don't know the true what/why of it and likely never will. I do remember as a kid that everyone thought JFK's death meant there was going to be a nuclear war. Everyday, we did the stop, drop and roll shit in school and cover your eyes! 

The moon landing. Another milestone event. We watched it everyday in class. Men walking on the moon! All the boys wanted to be astronauts. It was cool! 

The Beatles. The Rolling Stones. The British Invasion of rock n roll. Good times! And one of my favs of those days - The Monkees.

The Vietnam War. Bad times. Dad liked Walter Cronkite and every night during dinner Walter would solemnly deliver the body count. As if somehow the fact that we killed more of them today than they killed of us, we were winning the war. I would later go on protest the war in high school and attend demonstrations. The war ended and so did the draft the year I graduated high school but I had some older friends who were drafted and never heard from again. The fear of being drafted and sent to die in some rice paddy permeated all older teenage boys in that era. It's not something kids have had to fear since the 70's. I don't count the Sandbox because everyone there volunteered to join the service. No one was drafted. 

Nixon and Watergate. 

The captured American hostages in Iran under Carter. Released the day Reagan became President because they only knew Reagan as a cowboy and knew he would kick there rug kneeling asses right off the planet. 

My own service in the Navy. Standing next to the Liberty Bell in full uniform on the Bicentennial of this country in 1976. Being a patriot has never changed with age, not a bit. 

Raising four children. How could you get it so right with three of them and have one of the four be the bad example and get it SO wrong?

One of the things I don't mind about getting older? I lived history. Not the "right or wrong side" of it as it's portrayed today, but actual living, breathing history as it happened.   

Here at the Farms? I like it. Don't hold any grudges against any age group. My best advice -- just try not to make a complete ass of yourself and you'll get through life just fine. One Dadism I'll pass along from my teen years - when my dad would come into the basement filled with smoke and we'd be stoned to the gills - he'd rant at us being losers and always end it with "Now put *THAT* in your pipe and smoke it instead of that other bullshit!" RIP Dad. 

May y'all live in interesting times.


----------



## White Devil (May 4, 2021)

Slappy McGherkin said:


> snip


Do you think Biden is going to turn out to be another Carter, sans idiot brother and humanitarianism?


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (May 4, 2021)

Slappy McGherkin said:


> the worst place I ever shit myself thread.


on the bus
sitting behind the driver
reciting the bus route to a prospective passenger who wanted to go the sports fields


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 4, 2021)

White Devil said:


> Do you think Biden is going to turn out to be another Carter, sans idiot brother and humanitarianism?


Carter was a good person.  I would not call Biden that.


----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (May 4, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> I used to feel awkward about that.  Then I realized I was being stupid and got a young wife.  It was an excellent decision, and now I suspect "you should marry someone within two years of your age" is a jewish trick.


I figure it's a trick by post-wall women to kept the older guys from poaching the younger girls.  With age comes the wisdom to see through young girl games and bullshit.  This makes the yenta's unhappy.


----------



## White Devil (May 4, 2021)

Hothead said:


> Carter was a good person.  I would not call Biden that.


Carter IS a good person. His administration was not.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 4, 2021)

White Devil said:


> Carter IS a good person. His administration was not.


Him being an ineffectual politician is intrinsically linked to him being a good person (I actually thought he had passed by now)


----------



## White Devil (May 4, 2021)

Hothead said:


> Him being an ineffectual politician is intrinsically linked to him being a good person (I actually thought he had passed by now)


Our last good President was Ike. 

That being said, no Carter is like 96 and still going. You do have something there about being a good person makes you a shitty politician.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (May 4, 2021)

White Devil said:


> Do you think Biden is going to turn out to be another Carter, sans idiot brother and humanitarianism?



Honestly? No. I think he'll be worse (for the country as a whole) and he's doing his damn hardest to prove it in his first 100 days. 

Why? It ain't Biden being Biden. It's his handlers making all the decisions and that probably scares me more than Biden being himself. Biden is a joke in that regard -- 47 years in Govt. and he's never accomplished a damn thing. At least Carter walked the walk and talked the talk of what *HE* actually believed. He was and still is a humanitarian. He was widely viewed as weak militarily (he was) because he wasn't a war hawk. But he stood by what he believed and I can't fault the man for that. On his second day in office, he pardoned all the Vietnam draft dodgers, which was pretty controversial at the time, but an olive branch in helping the country heal after being so divided by Vietnam.  

IMHO, if Biden turns out to be 1/2 the man Carter was, it will be a milestone accomplishment.


----------



## DatBepisTho (May 4, 2021)

I'm in the 30something range, but feel stuck in a weird time warp where I paid for my first NICE car all upfront, pre-stimmy even, only to have it ran into four months later by a pair of dumb teenagers in what I guess was her first _sports_ car. 

I'm back to square one:  Teen saving up for a first reliable car.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (May 4, 2021)

I'm 9 years old and you can't stp me from postign here.


----------



## Madre Muerte (May 4, 2021)

Yall gonna die soon lol


----------



## TiggerNits (May 4, 2021)

White Devil said:


> Our last good President was Ike.
> 
> That being said, no Carter is like 96 and still going. You do have something there about being a good person makes you a shitty politician.


Nixon should get WAY more credit for ending the Cold War. Like equal or maybe even greater than Ronnie gets, considering him taking away China as the USSR's Eastern front cushion/protection  and forcing them to greatly over expand their military spending to try and make up for it which led in no small part to their economic collapse. Dude was a dirty politician, but he wasn't nearly as awful as LBJ had been before him.

I know way too many asshole LBJ stories though since a close friend of mine's grandfather was a staff colonel assigned to the Whitehouse during the LBJ years as the SIGINT subject matter expert for the DoD. He would get woken up to go to the Whitehouse at 2am because LBJ was drunk and pissed off that he couldn't watch the news. He'd go in to the president's study and LBJ would be there nude, drink in hand, asking him why all the TVs are broken and he'd have to explain no one was broadcasting at 2am on a Thursday


----------



## White Devil (May 4, 2021)

TiggerNits said:


> Nixon should get WAY more credit for ending the Cold War. Like equal or maybe even greater than Ronnie gets, considering him taking away China as the USSR's Eastern front cushion/protection  and forcing them to greatly over expand their military spending to try and make up for it which led in no small part to their economic collapse. Dude was a dirty politician, but he wasn't nearly as awful as LBJ had been before him.
> 
> I know way too many asshole LBJ stories though since a close friend of mine's grandfather was a staff colonel assigned to the Whitehouse during the LBJ years as the SIGINT subject matter expert for the DoD. He would get woken up to go to the Whitehouse at 2am because LBJ was drunk and pissed off that he couldn't watch the news. He'd go in to the president's study and LBJ would be there nude, drink in hand, asking him why all the TVs are broken and he'd have to explain no one was broadcasting at 2am on a Thursday


I always thought that story about LBJ pulling out his cock and saying, "this is why!" in response to why we're in Vietnam was a true fucking story.


----------



## TiggerNits (May 4, 2021)

White Devil said:


> I always thought that story about LBJ pulling out his cock and saying, "this is why!" in response to why we're in Vietnam was a true fucking story.


It is. His grandfather is still alive, I see him monthly at our regular BBQs whenever they're at said friend's house. He says LBJ would just randomly piss in flowerpots and trashcans mid-conversation with people he was annoyed with all the time. He would even take shits with the bathroom door open while he was loudly berating people


----------



## Cool Dog (May 4, 2021)

rocknrollmartian said:


> It's exhausting, full-time work if done right, and many kids still grow up to blame their parents for any and all of their personal failings.


Yep, thats the worse part, all the tradfags saying "you're gonna die alone" but hospice homes are full of old people with families who put them there, the era where grandpa moved to his kid's home is over, by the time I'm that old they're gonna put me in some discount matrix with PS2 graphics and have me talk to shitty NPCs until I die


Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> Life is good.
> 
> To quote the song: "It could have been much worse but it should have been better."
> 
> Still, being solid Gen-X, all the shit I've survived, I'm doing good. Even the aches and pains are all worth it.


Which song is that?


Slappy McGherkin said:


> They say with age comes wisdom. Not so sure about that, but it does provide a literal shit ton of hindsight and perspective. The kind of stuff that if I only knew THEN what I know NOW, well my life would likely be quite different.


Same here even at my 30s, but TBH is more like realizing why past mistakes happened rather than learning new tricks you know? I know that learning is a trip and it never ends but even at my age I feel aimless most of the time, shit is changing fast and I'm starting to think the singularity wasnt just bullshit. Sometimes is like I cant keep up with all the new shit and yet none of it makes me excited or anything, either I fail to see the potential, think its dumb as hell or cant figure out how to take advantage of it while others do


Slappy McGherkin said:


> The moon landing. Another milestone event. We watched it everyday in class. Men walking on the moon! All the boys wanted to be astronauts. It was cool!


How do you feel about the whole "space future" being a total bust? I mean, I still feel disappointed that back in the 90s we were told there would be a mission to mars by the 2020s. Back in your time they were thinking there would be a mission to fucking jupiter in the 2000s.


Slappy McGherkin said:


> One of the things I don't mind about getting older? I lived history. Not the "right or wrong side" of it as it's portrayed today, but actual living, breathing history as it happened.


Doing the same here in my country, never a dull day living here, but in the "may you live interesting times" sort of way which really sucks


More AWS-8Q Than You said:


> I figure it's a trick by post-wall women to kept the older guys from poaching the younger girls.  With age comes the wisdom to see through young girl games and bullshit.  This makes the yenta's unhappy.


Seen plenty of aging whores trying to get on with younger guys because they dont know any better so they trick them to become a reverse-sugar mommy who leeches off them


TiggerNits said:


> Nixon should get WAY more credit for ending the Cold War. Like equal or maybe even greater than Ronnie gets, considering him taking away China as the USSR's Eastern front cushion/protection


The chinks had broken with the soviets during krushev times, there was no point trying to drive a wedge between them, thats what glownigger bullshit that basically created the chink monster thats fucking the planet up. Had they left the chinks isolated as they were it would be just a much bigger north korea, which is basically what china was until fucking nixon showed up. And after the ussr went bankrupt the chinks would've doubled-down on communism seeing how the russians were left to sucking dick for a living even tho they were far better off than the chingchongs ever were before the deng times


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (May 4, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> How do you feel about the whole "space future" being a total bust? I mean, I still feel disappointed that back in the 90s we were told there would be a mission to mars by the 2020s. Back in your time they were thinking there would be a mission to fucking jupiter in the 2000s.


It was totally exciting then. Now? It's all just posturing for an inevitable war above the atmosphere of Earth. Satellite killer drones and such. What real progress has been made since NASA diversity cucked under Obama? Okay, we got a rover on Mars. Given. But most of older fucks saw Star Trek (created late 60's) as a reality in our life times. Instead, we have Elon floating a Tesla in dead space above Earth. Reality is disappointing, at best.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (May 4, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> Which song is that?


----------



## BeeGunner (May 6, 2021)

SSF2T Old User said:


> For me, health-wise, aside from having a deviated septum (which is part of the reason why i HATE wearing masks) the only thing wrong with me is that my protein is high and my iron is low.  Recently I started taking iron pills ontop of my multi-vitamin, and so far I seem to have a little more energy than usual.
> 
> Only thing I seriously collect is DVDs of my favorite shows, both old and new (Bob's Burgers and Archer is like the newest shows I have... everything else is from the 90's).  Shout Factory made it easy for me to do this, but unfortunately they keep loosing some good licenses (like Hey Arnold... they had the complete series years ago but not anymore), so I have to find other places to get my stuff.
> 
> ...


>Traveling sucks!
>Has never left the country 
lol


----------



## Cool Dog (May 6, 2021)

Jet Fuel Johnny said:


>


Good phrase, meh song tho


----------



## White Devil (May 6, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> Good phrase, meh song tho


That sums up Five Finger Death Punch. Meh song.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 6, 2021)

White Devil said:


> That sums up Five Finger Death Punch. Meh song.


Most of FFDP's stuff would sound a hundred times better if it were done by absolutely anybody else.


----------



## White Devil (May 6, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> Most of FFDP's stuff would sound a hundred times better if it were done by absolutely anybody else.


I've always felt they just try to be a heavier Creed.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (May 6, 2021)

Early thirties here, in the best shape of my life. Had some minor tweaks and aches here and there from lifting heavy, but nothing that can't be foam rolled out or massaged away. 

Still single, unmarried, and without children by choice. Not quite ready for that yet (nor are the pickings great in the west.)

I find that I increasingly give less fucks about many things. My only real passions right now are staying healthy, learning new things, and avoiding become an 'old' as much as possible, both physically and in terms of outlook/philosophy.


----------



## White Devil (May 6, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> Early thirties here, in the best shape of my life. Had some minor tweaks and aches here and there from lifting heavy, but nothing that can't be foam rolled out or massaged away.
> 
> Still single, unmarried, and without children by choice. Not quite ready for that yet (nor are the pickings great in the west.)
> 
> I find that I increasingly give less fucks about many things. My only real passions right now are staying healthy, learning new things, and avoiding become an 'old' as much as possible, both physically and in terms of outlook/philosophy.


Being in great shape owns because it gives you such a sense of confidence. I feel the younger people lack that now.


----------



## Cool Dog (May 6, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> (nor are the pickings great in the west.)


Or elsewhere unless you're a richfag but in that case you're most likely getting a golddigger


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (May 6, 2021)

White Devil said:


> Being in great shape owns because it gives you such a sense of confidence. I feel the younger people lack that now.



100%. I find I'm adopting much more 'pre-hab' and post-workout therapy these days, as I'm after longevity. I don't wanna go down the powerlifter route, being strong as fuck but stiff as a board with shit mobility when I'm in my 40s.



Cool Dog said:


> Or elsewhere unless you're a richfag but in that case you're most likely getting a golddigger



I have posts elsewhere on this topic, but there are most definitely countries you can travel to where a well-kept white man can do extremely well. And I'm not talking about paying for pussy. Alternatively, you can go for minorities in your own country, and create these effects in a microcosm (what I've done for years now.)


----------



## Cool Dog (May 6, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> I have posts elsewhere on this topic, but there are most definitely countries you can travel to where a well-kept white man can do extremely well. And I'm not talking about paying for pussy. Alternatively, you can go for minorities in your own country, and create these effects in a microcosm (what I've done for years now.)


Feel free to link them but my experience is that if you're not getting much luck in your country then you're unlikely to do better elsewhere

If you're a total loser even a poor chick from burkina faso is going to (eventually) find out


----------



## Idiotron (May 6, 2021)

People think I'm 20 years old because I always put younger people to shame physically... and I'm very humble as well.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (May 6, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> Feel free to link them but my experience is that if you're not getting much luck in your country then you're unlikely to do better elsewhere
> 
> If you're a total loser even a poor chick from burkina faso is going to (eventually) find out



I wasn't taking that angle so much, but you are in fact correct. Plenty of white losers move to Japan or SEA and find that they go from zero pussy to just a little - which is a several hundred percent increase on before. That's a win in their eyes, even if the women they're fucking with are prostitute level or just plain undesirable. 

I'm speaking more in terms of non-lefty, non selfish, non tatted and pierced whores that are increasingly rare in the western hemisphere. Being a white, Christian, conservative male, my options are severely limited in the domestic population. Minorities, be they Indian, Asian, or from elsewhere, jive much more with my politics and values - an additional bonus being they're also much more attractive and feminine. Having been on this road for years now, I find I simply cannot go back. Haven't dated a British woman in years, don't plan to ever again. 

But you're right - most of the types spewing such rhetoric are angry incels who haven't seen a vagina since they burst through one. Those guys will get found out no matter where they go.


----------



## Sped Xing (May 6, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> I wasn't taking that angle so much, but you are in fact correct. Plenty of white losers move to Japan or SEA and find that they go from zero pussy to just a little - which is a several hundred percent increase on before. That's a win in their eyes, even if the women they're fucking with are prostitute level or just plain undesirable.
> 
> I'm speaking more in terms of non-lefty, non selfish, non tatted and pierced whores that are increasingly rare in the western hemisphere. Being a white, Christian, conservative male, my options are severely limited in the domestic population. Minorities, be they Indian, Asian, or from elsewhere, jive much more with my politics and values - an additional bonus being they're also much more attractive and feminine. Having been on this road for years now, I find I simply cannot go back. Haven't dated a British woman in years, don't plan to ever again.
> 
> But you're right - most of the types spewing such rhetoric are angry incels who haven't seen a vagina since they burst through one. Those guys will get found out no matter where they go.


Lol get good.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (May 6, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Lol get good.


I'll save the OF thots and single mothers for you. You deserve nothing better, champ.


----------



## Sped Xing (May 6, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> I'll save the OF thots and single mothers for you. You deserve nothing better, champ.


What do you think of the retarded skanks who bitch about how all men are ain't-shit layabouts?


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (May 6, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> What do you think of the retarded skanks who bitch about how all men are ain't-shit layabouts?


I don't. Didn't you read the above? Pondering that shit is the fastest way to get mental AIDs.


----------



## TiggerNits (May 6, 2021)

White Devil said:


> I've always felt they just try to be a heavier Creed.


Creed's singer sucked, for sure, but atleast he seemed to enjoy being a rock star. The guy in death punch is just an emo kid on HGH


----------



## Dwight Frye (May 6, 2021)

Having my niece be legitimately dumbfounded I grew up without the internet and asking me how I entertained myself or kept in touch with friends

I don’t know if this was just her being young and naive or if all little kids can’t comprehend a life without constant internet (a sobering thought) but fuck if that didn’t make me feel like an old fart


----------



## Kornula (May 7, 2021)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> Having my niece be legitimately dumbfounded I grew up without the internet and asking me how I entertained myself or kept in touch with friends
> 
> I don’t know if this was just her being young and naive or if all little kids can’t comprehend a life without constant internet (a sobering thought) but fuck if that didn’t make me feel like an old fart


I grew up with a black and white TV. When I wanted to keep in touch with a friend, we had walkie talkies..or the rotary dial phone.  Or.. just got on our bikes and went over to their house.   

I haven't had my 13 year old nephew ask me that yet...but I'm waiting.


----------



## TiggerNits (May 7, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> I wasn't taking that angle so much, but you are in fact correct. Plenty of white losers move to Japan or SEA and find that they go from zero pussy to just a little - which is a several hundred percent increase on before. That's a win in their eyes, even if the women they're fucking with are prostitute level or just plain undesirable.
> 
> I'm speaking more in terms of non-lefty, non selfish, non tatted and pierced whores that are increasingly rare in the western hemisphere. Being a white, Christian, conservative male, my options are severely limited in the domestic population. Minorities, be they Indian, Asian, or from elsewhere, jive much more with my politics and values - an additional bonus being they're also much more attractive and feminine. Having been on this road for years now, I find I simply cannot go back. Haven't dated a British woman in years, don't plan to ever again.
> 
> But you're right - most of the types spewing such rhetoric are angry incels who haven't seen a vagina since they burst through one. Those guys will get found out no matter where they go.


So wait, are you feigning moral superiority for banging sluts without tattoos and piercings compared to the ones without? I mean, either way you're still banging out a chick of ill repute, you're just trying to justify based on the paint job or lack thereof  and if they're import instead of domestic? If you're just tagging and bagging these girls then they're still sluts, man. At best you're just buying low and selling high, which I wouldn't fault you on this way or vice versa, its just from a purely 'moral' perspective, if they're letting you in without a ring or a serious relationship, they're no better than the pale ones with idiotic tattoos or everlasting-job-stoppers in their ears.

Just enjoy some fucking pussy and go on about your day, man. You aren't on any kind of high ground against these other guys in a different latrine ditch just because you're still knee deep in the same shit. It's shit like this that leads to dudes treating pussy like a high value social commodity, when in reality is it's just a fun test-model slip-n-slide until you find one you want to put in your backyard.


----------



## Cool Dog (May 7, 2021)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> Having my niece be legitimately dumbfounded I grew up without the internet and asking me how I entertained myself or kept in touch with friends
> 
> I don’t know if this was just her being young and naive or if all little kids can’t comprehend a life without constant internet (a sobering thought) but fuck if that didn’t make me feel like an old fart


Sometimes I cant believe I used to have like only 10 games for my console and had to go all the way to a store to rent some, same with movies, or having to wait for a TV show at an specific hour or I would miss it, or watching any shit on TV like the news out of boredom

For normies shit like netflix and spotify is a novelty but I been downloading and burning all media since 2002 when I finally got broadband in my country, I been doing this for longer than I been doing that you get me?

I dont see any changes to the current model on the horizon, the distribution model of streaming is here to stay. Not that I like that shit, I fear for the day when all vidya is through streaming and you cant install shit on your own hardware anymore because all games will be made only for stadia or whatever servers


Kornula said:


> I grew up with a black and white TV. When I wanted to keep in touch with a friend, we had walkie talkies..or the rotary dial phone.  Or.. just got on our bikes and went over to their house.


I did the same, how old are you?


----------



## Kornula (May 7, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> Sometimes I cant believe I used to have like 10 games for my console and had to go all the way to a store to rent some, same with movies, or having to wait for a TV show at an specific hour or I would miss it, or watching any shit on TV like the news out of boredom
> 
> For normies shit like netflix and spotify is a novelty but I been downloading and burning all media since 2002 when I finally got broadband in my country, I been doing this for longer than I been doing that you get me?
> 
> ...


57


----------



## knobslobbin (May 7, 2021)

White Devil said:


> You'll be fine. I'm in my mid 30s and people still think I'm in my mid 20s. Just keep in shape and you won't really recognize that you're "older".  Yeah my body hurts and aches but that's due to the life I've led having high impact on it, just stay healthy and fit and you'll look and feel in your 20s still. Eventually that will catch up but just enjoy your third decade. For most people, it's the best in their lives. Prime place in career, making real adult money, can do whatever the fuck you want, etc. I've enjoyed mine way more than my 20s so far just for the ability to DO shit.
> 
> Yeah the big 3-0 is a cultural spectre for some reason but don't let that pop culture bullshit make you worry. Just remember that you can run faster, jump higher, and do math better than those retards that think 30 is old.


Yep. I also pass for much younger just because I didn't get fat and stay in reasonable shape. I started making sure to always wear sunscreen when I'm outside in my early 30s and that has made a huge difference too.  30s rock, you have money and time to do shit in style. Sure you don't party as hard as in your 20s, but it feels more in control and even more fun.


----------



## Cool Dog (May 7, 2021)

knobslobbin said:


> 30s rock, you have money and time to do shit in style


Yeah not for me, made a couple wrong (in hindsight) decisions back when and luck wasnt on my side so I'm sort of starting over

Shit happens, also my country is going to hell right now, that can be a teeny tiny massive problem


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (May 7, 2021)

TiggerNits said:


> So wait, are you feigning moral superiority for banging sluts without tattoos and piercings compared to the ones without? I mean, either way you're still banging out a chick of ill repute, you're just trying to justify based on the paint job or lack thereof  and if they're import instead of domestic? If you're just tagging and bagging these girls then they're still sluts, man. At best you're just buying low and selling high, which I wouldn't fault you on this way or vice versa, its just from a purely 'moral' perspective, if they're letting you in without a ring or a serious relationship, they're no better than the pale ones with idiotic tattoos or everlasting-job-stoppers in their ears.
> 
> Just enjoy some fucking pussy and go on about your day, man. You aren't on any kind of high ground against these other guys in a different latrine ditch just because you're still knee deep in the same shit. It's shit like this that leads to dudes treating pussy like a high value social commodity, when in reality is it's just a fun test-model slip-n-slide until you find one you want to put in your backyard.


Sounds like you're projecting somewhat. People have their likes and dislikes, mine were pretty straightforwardly laid out in my other post.

Ultimately, I stay away from what I don't like, and go toward what I do. That simple.


----------



## knobslobbin (May 7, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> Yeah not for me, made a couple wrong (in hindsight) decisions back when and luck wasnt on my side so I'm sort of starting over
> 
> Shit happens, also my country is going to hell right now, that can be a teeny tiny massive problem


Sorry to hear bud. Maybe things will turn around and your 40s will make all the hardship worth it.


----------



## DamnWolves! (May 7, 2021)

Tookie said:


> It's a lot more fun to do that when you have some money and don't have to live like a hobo.


I have lots of money but I work such long hours that I just end up putting it all into my investment account. Right now especially, I have nothing to spend it on. I work a very "traditional" white collar job, like the guy from American Psycho. I have a nice car and nice clothes and a nice place to live, but it all kind of feels like a bit of a prison.

I have absolutely no conception of work-life balance, and I have no idea how some of my Boomer coworkers have time to own boats and vacation homes and have families and shit. I also feel like shit a lot of the time because I spend all day "managing" people from my computer and 10+ hours of that leaves me extremely tired at the end of the day. It's all I can do to feed myself and do it all again the next day. I know I should exercise or like go out and do shit, but I can't seem to bring myself to. I spend my weekends taking care of all the errands I neglected during the week, like groceries and laundry and shit.

I don't hate my job, but I don't love it either. The stock options are too juicy to leave on the table. I keep telling myself that I'll leave when I have enough to retire, but I might be dead by then. I'm also kind of afraid of dying alone.

Any corporate-bros got any advice?


----------



## White Devil (May 7, 2021)

DamnWolves! said:


> I have lots of money but I work such long hours that I just end up putting it all into my investment account. Right now especially, I have nothing to spend it on. I work a very "traditional" white collar job, like the guy from American Psycho. I have a nice car and nice clothes and a nice place to live, but it all kind of feels like a bit of a prison.
> 
> I have absolutely no conception of work-life balance, and I have no idea how some of my Boomer coworkers have time to own boats and vacation homes and have families and shit. I also feel like shit a lot of the time because I spend all day "managing" people from my computer and 10+ hours of that leaves me extremely tired at the end of the day. It's all I can do to feed myself and do it all again the next day. I know I should exercise or like go out and do shit, but I can't seem to bring myself to. I spend my weekends taking care of all the errands I neglected during the week, like groceries and laundry and shit.
> 
> ...


Want to buy me some ammo?


----------



## Cool Dog (May 7, 2021)

DamnWolves! said:


> I have lots of money but I work such long hours that I just end up putting it all into my investment account. Right now especially, I have nothing to spend it on. I work a very "traditional" white collar job, like the guy from American Psycho. I have a nice car and nice clothes and a nice place to live, but it all kind of feels like a bit of a prison.
> 
> I have absolutely no conception of work-life balance, and I have no idea how some of my Boomer coworkers have time to own boats and vacation homes and have families and shit. I also feel like shit a lot of the time because I spend all day "managing" people from my computer and 10+ hours of that leaves me extremely tired at the end of the day. It's all I can do to feed myself and do it all again the next day. I know I should exercise or like go out and do shit, but I can't seem to bring myself to. I spend my weekends taking care of all the errands I neglected during the week, like groceries and laundry and shit.
> 
> ...


Cant help you there but I would gladly trade places with you right now


----------



## Sped Xing (May 7, 2021)

DamnWolves! said:


> I have lots of money but I work such long hours that I just end up putting it all into my investment account. Right now especially, I have nothing to spend it on. I work a very "traditional" white collar job, like the guy from American Psycho. I have a nice car and nice clothes and a nice place to live, but it all kind of feels like a bit of a prison.
> 
> I have absolutely no conception of work-life balance, and I have no idea how some of my Boomer coworkers have time to own boats and vacation homes and have families and shit. I also feel like shit a lot of the time because I spend all day "managing" people from my computer and 10+ hours of that leaves me extremely tired at the end of the day. It's all I can do to feed myself and do it all again the next day. I know I should exercise or like go out and do shit, but I can't seem to bring myself to. I spend my weekends taking care of all the errands I neglected during the week, like groceries and laundry and shit.
> 
> ...


I've heard it said that a career is a way to kill time if you haven't a calling.  Whatever you eventually find you want to do, having lots of money isn't going to make it harder.

You absolutely should make time for exercise-- working out is just preventative maintenance for your body.  But I think people confuse themselves with the "work-life balance" meme.  Work is a part of life, and for a middle-aged man who isn't a worthless sack of shit, work is a very big part of life.  An hour spent working is no less an hour spent living than an hour spent at some pointless hobby.  If you feel like you're not alive while you're working, you have some combination of shitty job and shitty attitude.


Fuck do I know, though.  I am very far from a "corporate bro."  Sitting in an office and managing people sounds too awful to be worth any amount of money.  I work long hours at a job and long hours on my farm.  My job is kind of mildly entertaining and relaxing, and my farm makes my heart sing.

When people give advice, all they ever do is tell you how to be more like them.  I don't ask people's advice much anymore, but I sure do love to give it.


----------



## JosephStalin (May 7, 2021)

Slappy McGherkin said:


> Okay children, today's lesson on aging:
> 
> _*Didn't give a fuck then, still don't give a fuck now.*_
> 
> ...


Ya, am 66 this year myself.

Looking at this, many similarities.   

Indeed, I also lived some history.  The "tree incident" in Korea was anus-clenching adventure.

And you can do your very best at raising kids, yet the kids will still do as they please.  

Been through my share of shit, too.  Just kept on trucking, refused to quit or give up.  With some of the things I have been through, amazed I'm still alive.  Today makes nine years since open-heart.  Today makes four days since back surgery.  Damned grateful for 21st-century medicine.

I like it here, too.  That's why I hang around.

Don't get hung up on age, people.  Just a number.  I've seen wise people of ten years old and utter dumbfucks of 65.   *You are as smart as you make the effort to be. * "Life is hard.  Life is hardest when you're dumb."  Don't be that person.  I don't have the luxury of being stupid.  Neither do you, unless you like having people smarter than you run your life.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (May 7, 2021)

One thing I've noticed different is: "Keep on trucking", "Suck it up and drive on" and "Life isn't fair so buckle up, buttercup" was a sentiment we all grew up with.

We knew parents argued, we knew friends could disagree (even outright fistfight) and could still be friends, we knew that people made mistakes, and that there were shades of gray.

It's all missing now. One fight is a divorce (It's gotten so much worse than it was when I was a kid and like every other kid's parents were getting divorced), one disagreement is the end of a friendship, and constant complaining life isn't fair.

We also knew you had to work for what you had. Nobody would roll up and hand you everything,  you had to work hard for it.

Now we see dangerhairs saying that even if you worked your ass off for something, it was really privilege that got it for you and you don't deserve it, other people wanting everything you have without working for it.

I also see people give up for the most trivial things. "Oh, my dick isn't plated in gold and I'm not 600 feet tall, guess I should just kill myself because I'm a loser" is seen all the time on the internet.

People always say "The industrial revolution had terrible effects on mankind" but I put forward that social media, not the internet, has done grave damage to the West.

Eh, I'm old and rambling.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 7, 2021)

Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> One thing I've noticed different is: "Keep on trucking", "Suck it up and drive on" and "Life isn't fair so buckle up, buttercup" was a sentiment we all grew up with.
> 
> We knew parents argued, we knew friends could disagree (even outright fistfight) and could still be friends, we knew that people made mistakes, and that there were shades of gray.
> 
> ...


There was this weird and profound shift sometime not that long ago from people accepting that shit's not always fair and you work around the bullshit as best you can to stamping your feet and screaming about how unfair shit was and fully expecting someone to come along to "rectify" that.  That and yeah with social media's persistence now people can nurse grudges forever, in public view and basically never stop chewing on that bone.


----------



## knobslobbin (May 7, 2021)

DamnWolves! said:


> I have lots of money but I work such long hours that I just end up putting it all into my investment account. Right now especially, I have nothing to spend it on. I work a very "traditional" white collar job, like the guy from American Psycho. I have a nice car and nice clothes and a nice place to live, but it all kind of feels like a bit of a prison.
> 
> I have absolutely no conception of work-life balance, and I have no idea how some of my Boomer coworkers have time to own boats and vacation homes and have families and shit. I also feel like shit a lot of the time because I spend all day "managing" people from my computer and 10+ hours of that leaves me extremely tired at the end of the day. It's all I can do to feed myself and do it all again the next day. I know I should exercise or like go out and do shit, but I can't seem to bring myself to. I spend my weekends taking care of all the errands I neglected during the week, like groceries and laundry and shit.
> 
> ...


Before I retired I changed jobs every 2-3 years. Was lucrative because I usually managed to grab a big increase at each jump. If you're in a similar boat one way I kept sane and got a better work life balance was to negotiate 2-3 months off between jobs.  Otherwise every company I ever worked at gave me 3-4 weeks per year, but was never happy to see you use it. Fuck that, pay me out for that vacation when I leave and I'll make sure I get the time back double anyway.

Otherwise good luck with work life balance, that shit is hard.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (May 7, 2021)

Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> I put forward that *social media*, not the internet, has done grave damage to the West.


That's exactly why I abandoned it all. Never was on Twitter or Instagram or Snapchat or any of those. Used to be on Facebook simply because it was a good way to keep in touch with my family, friends and fishing buddies spread out across the country. But as Facebook grew, it became more political and I found myself arguing with friends that I had never discussed politics with before. Many friendships ended. And finally I ended my Facebook account. Don't even miss it. Those that are still friends stay in touch. Those that don't, fuck 'em. 

There is one thing common to everyone as you get older. Your tolerance for stupidity gets less and less and less. Not that I am or have to be right or the only opinion; I actually have some very liberal friends. But Facebook does indeed encourage stupidity and that's why it will never be a part of my life again. 

Facebook is the debil, Bobby Boucher!!!!


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (May 7, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Holy shit some of you are old enough to be my grandparents, feels good to be a zoomer


----------



## qu_rahn (May 7, 2021)

That sleep apnea life is rough boys. 0.8 hours on my machine last night. What the fUCK


----------



## Serf 'n' TERF (May 7, 2021)

#30isthenew20


----------



## General Disarray (May 7, 2021)

No kids, menopause is great, and been to Mexico twice after 45. All things considered it's pretty good! Miss my vinyl collection and Fischer stack stereo system tho. The 80's thru early 90s were great. Dance clubs will never be the same. Now I made myself sad.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (May 7, 2021)

Remember Cartoon Sushi? Liquid Television? When MTV had cool shows? 
When we had the USA network which had Wings, Duckman, Weird Science(the show), and others I cannot think of off hand.


----------



## Sped Xing (May 7, 2021)

Since I'm but a wee bairn in this thread, I have an issue to bring up.

I'm in my late thirties.  I am middle-aged.  Hopefully.

Y'all in your sixties are not middle-aged.  I am willing to put down twenty bucks right now none of you ever see 120.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 7, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Since I'm but a wee bairn in this thread, I have an issue to bring up.
> 
> I'm in my late thirties.  I am middle-aged.  Hopefully.
> 
> Y'all in your sixties are not middle-aged.  I am willing to put down twenty bucks right now none of you ever see 120.


Jokes on you I've got most of the reagents and spells put together for an ascension to lichdom


----------



## mrdk_04 (May 7, 2021)

Imagine living past the ripe old age of 30.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (May 7, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Since I'm but a wee bairn in this thread, I have an issue to bring up.
> 
> I'm in my late thirties.  I am middle-aged.  Hopefully.
> 
> Y'all in your sixties are not middle-aged.  I am willing to put down twenty bucks right now none of you ever see 120.






It ain't the years, it's the miles and the route.


----------



## White Devil (May 7, 2021)

Fuck, you guys really want to feel old? I remember when gas was under a dollar.


----------



## Aquinas (May 7, 2021)

buncha old queers itt


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (May 8, 2021)

When I first started smoking, I could buy a carton of Marlboros for $19.00.   Now it runs me almost $80 a pop.


----------



## Dwight Frye (May 8, 2021)

Mesh Gear Fox said:


> When I first started smoking, I could buy a carton of Marlboros for $19.00.   Now it runs me almost $80 a pop.


Even the cheapo cigarettes are getting way too expensive. Where I live shit like Pall Malls are almost $9 a pack.


----------



## Kornula (May 8, 2021)

Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> One thing I've noticed different is: "Keep on trucking", "Suck it up and drive on" and "Life isn't fair so buckle up, buttercup" was a sentiment we all grew up with.
> 
> We knew parents argued, we knew friends could disagree (even outright fistfight) and could still be friends, we knew that people made mistakes, and that there were shades of gray.
> 
> ...


I agree 1000000% 

and I was a bum in the 1980s.. even then I knew I had to work for shit


----------



## TiggerNits (May 8, 2021)

Mesh Gear Fox said:


> When I first started smoking, I could buy a carton of Marlboros for $19.00.   Now it runs me almost $80 a pop.


I always complain how cigars are an expensive hobby, but then I look at my friend who still smokes cigarettes and I feel a bit better. I honestly think it's the main reason everyone in the military stopped smoking after the invasion of Iraq and just switched to chaw instead, cigarettes started to cost a small fortune at the PX


----------



## Sped Xing (May 8, 2021)

TiggerNits said:


> I always complain how cigars are an expensive hobby, but then I look at my friend who still smokes cigarettes and I feel a bit better. I honestly think it's the main reason everyone in the military stopped smoking after the invasion of Iraq and just switched to chaw instead, cigarettes started to cost a small fortune at the PX


Forever wars don't pay for themselves.

The proliferation of dip bottles is Bush's worst war crime.


----------



## TiggerNits (May 8, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Forever wars don't pay for themselves.
> 
> The proliferation of dip bottles is Bush's worst war crime.


That or not allowing alcohol and whore mongering in the war zone


----------



## JosephStalin (May 8, 2021)

TiggerNits said:


> I always complain how cigars are an expensive hobby, but then I look at my friend who still smokes cigarettes and I feel a bit better. I honestly think it's the main reason everyone in the military stopped smoking after the invasion of Iraq and just switched to chaw instead, cigarettes started to cost a small fortune at the PX


They cost even more now.  Was at the Exchange recently.  Over $9/pack for some brands.  Mind-boggling.   


I wish everyone a good V-E Day.   Doesn't get the media coverage it used to get here.   The Russians don't forget.  9 May is their Victory Day.  

Millions of men, women, and children served and sacrificed to help defeat Nazi Germany.   All gave some, some gave all, so we could have our todays.  Let's not forget that, so we need not repeat it.     


Recovery from the surgery progressing.  Have to keep myself from doing too much too soon.   Happened yesterday, so am taking it as easy as I can this weekend.   Nerves are different animals, indeed.  Hope to start the morning walks again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Sped Xing (May 8, 2021)

TiggerNits said:


> That or not allowing alcohol and whore mongering in the war zone


A war without wine and whores is a war not worth winning.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 9, 2021)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> and I can't decide if it's how I want others to see me.


It's not up to you, lol


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (May 9, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> It's not up to you, lol


Fortunately for me, I look young for my age. One of my work colleagues is 23, and was surprised to learn that I was older than him.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 9, 2021)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Fortunately for me, I look young for my age


Hey me too, but it all catches up eventually.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (May 9, 2021)

will turn 30 in a few weeks
kill me.

if its one thing i notice is how everything gotten expensive. especially tobacco and alcohol.


----------



## White Devil (May 9, 2021)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> will turn 30 in a few weeks
> kill me.
> 
> if its one thing i notice is how everything gotten expensive. especially tobacco and alcohol.


That's because of the government fucking everything up, not you getting older.


----------



## A Grey Cat (May 9, 2021)

damn colored kids across the damn street always playing the Arianna Grande and the cardio at 2 in the morning when im trying to get some sleep!


----------



## Dwight Frye (May 9, 2021)

horrorfan89 said:


> damn colored kids across the damn street always playing the Arianna Grande and the cardio at 2 in the morning when im trying to get some sleep!


You think you’ve got it bad? All I want is to go fishing at Crystal Lake but some retard baby and his Karen mom keep scaring all the fish away. Damn kids today


----------

